# Pack Goats Available-Idaho



## nboling (Dec 5, 2009)

Hello! I came here specifically to advertise some breedings I have done that may produce some great pack/working prospects! I have 2 does due to kid in the next week and both are VERY large alpine does bred to a polled saanen buck. The kids may or may not be polled. If they are horned and horns are to stay on, then they must be picked up immediately after birth, or a deposit given to me to ensure that they don't get disbudded! My two does that are about to kid are both not quite 2 years old and are weigh taping at 190 and 195 lbs each. They are the biggest tallest girls in my barn. Their dam and sire have been linear appraised in the past-dam had stature score of 35 (32 inches) at two years of age (still growing) and sire had a score of 50, which is the highest possible and means he is at or above 35 inches tall at the withers. They are bred to a saanen buck, so these kids should be substantial and have good hybrid vigor. If the kids are picked up early on a bottle, I will sell them super cheap, or I can raise them for awhile for a fee. My herd is CAE/CL free. You can see the dams on my website (Bambi and Gizzy) at www.swfarm.net, click alpines. If you are interested in buck kids for packing, please respond by email or phone, info located on my site under "Contact Us". I do not come to this forum frequently, and may miss a response here!


----------



## Tobapat (Apr 8, 2015)

Looks like they sold pretty quick. Mind if I ask what they went for?


----------

